# Oil boiler cutting out



## Rhonin (24 Sep 2009)

Hi folks

We have an Riello outdoor oil boiler. We recently got it serviced. However since the service we have had a problem with the boiler. When we switch on the boiler is starts up fine and the rads heat up. However after about 30 minutes it cuts out and the lock out light comes on. After pressing the reset button the burner attempts to start up but then locks out. If I leave it for 20-30 minutes and press the reset button the burner starts up fine again but will cut out after approx 30 minutes and the cycle continues.
We're waiting on the service guy to come back. Any ideas what is causing this?


----------



## davidoco (24 Sep 2009)

The flexible oil line near the boiler may be twisted and starving the boiler of oil.  May just need to be moved around a bit.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Sep 2009)

Or it may be an airlock? Best to get the service guy to check it out .


----------



## villa 1 (24 Sep 2009)

Faulty boiler thermostat,
Fuel Starvation - oil supply, low level oil in tank, fire valve.
Smokey combustion chamber - photocell is kicking in. Clean combustion chamber
Flueing problem.
Partial Filter blockage - at oil tank and in fuel pump itself
Wrong fuel/air pressure


----------



## picassoman (24 Sep 2009)

Sounds like fuel starvation. Make sure valve at oil tank is fully open.

A work colleague had a similar problem. Had a number of service people out, bolier stripped a number of times, parts replaced etc.

In the end someone noticed valve was only partially open !!!

-pm


----------



## DGOBS (24 Sep 2009)

that does not sound anything like fuel starvation, your most likely cause is the solenoid has gone faulty, and after heating for about 30mins is going 'open circuit' and may need replacing.

(after your 20/30 minutes it is cooling back down and allowing it to work once again)


----------



## Rhonin (5 Oct 2009)

Turned out to be a faulty control box. New one installed and its working fine again.


----------



## DGOBS (5 Oct 2009)

Unlucky, they don't tend to go very often, and can generally simulate any type of component failure (most common being no spark or solenoid failure)

Glad you got sorted, thanks for letting us know (most don't bother to take the time)


----------



## DavyJones (5 Oct 2009)

DGOBS said:


> that does not sound anything like fuel starvation, your most likely cause is the solenoid has gone faulty, and after heating for about 30mins is going 'open circuit' and may need replacing.
> 
> (after your 20/30 minutes it is cooling back down and allowing it to work once again)



I learnt that one the hard way, any installer/repairer should take note of it.



Rhonin said:


> Turned out to be a faulty control box. New one installed and its working fine again.



Very rare for them to fail, I can't remember the last time I changed one.


----------



## Rhonin (5 Oct 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Very rare for them to fail, I can't remember the last time I changed one.



Their not cheap either but has to be done.


----------



## DGOBS (5 Oct 2009)

I usually hang onto them off burners being chucked out to save my customers the money!


----------

